# Electric Cars of Quebec



## Ron (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.voitureselectriques.ca/en/main.htm

A bilingual site, they have started with Mazda 3 conversions. ($21k)


----------



## JanInQc (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron said:


> http://www.voitureselectriques.ca/en/main.htm
> 
> A bilingual site, they have started with Mazda 3 conversions. ($21k)



Yeah I actually saw that already. Thanks for sharing it though. Actually, the ZENN cars are produced and manufactured in north of Montreal. Hopefully they will start producing cars that go a little bit faster than 30km


----------



## summer09 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> http://www.voitureselectriques.ca/en/main.htm
> 
> A bilingual site, they have started with Mazda 3 conversions. ($21k)


already saw this, hope they could also do conversions on european cars... and i ope they are also available in the us...


----------



## eventmarkete (Dec 13, 2009)

looks good, but its too expensive.. any other with in 15k


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw this website but im curious how they function because i called saaq (not to be confused with saq ) 

and they told me the following "in order to register this type of vehicle you must present a letter from the car manufacturer stating that this form of modifcation is permitted by them"

so far GM and suzuki both said NO for either the geo metro or the suzuki swift.. so.. WTF.. how do they do it ?

that website has a mazda miata for sale.. and they are working on a mazda 3... im confused


----------



## ragez0r (Jul 23, 2010)

i finally spoke to them asking for a cheap e-car and i have a deal.. 13 grand for a pick up truck (lead acid battery) 
so i intend to start saving for this and hopefully next year ill have myself an electric car


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

ragez0r said:


> i finally spoke to them asking for a cheap e-car and i have a deal.. 13 grand for a pick up truck (lead acid battery)
> so i intend to start saving for this and hopefully next year ill have myself an electric car


Rage0r, we could work on a distance project. I called Marc Barré, transport engineer for the SAAQ, he told me the easiest way for him to approve a conversion. I wrote everything down as a list. If you want, we could work on our own vehicles at distance and we could share tips to be street legal in Quebec... Don't forget that we must have a 1997 vehicle or older or else it's a NO  

damn I love my province !

Toss me an e-mail 
[email protected]

french or english


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Pirape said:


> Rage0r, we could work on a distance project. I called Marc Barré, transport engineer for the SAAQ, he told me the easiest way for him to approve a conversion. I wrote everything down as a list. If you want, we could work on our own vehicles at distance and we could share tips to be street legal in Quebec... Don't forget that we must have a 1997 vehicle or older or else it's a NO
> 
> damn I love my province !
> 
> ...


Hello do you still have that list and did you ever finish youre conversion and get it aprouved?


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

I know this thread is active for sometime now. But I do wish that changes as the country in question is Canada


----------

